# Comformation Critigue (indian artbeat foal)



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok so we already had a 2 year old lined up (im sure you saw my critique thread) of a beautiful paint/QH. And we went to pick her up and she hurt herself in the field and possibly broke something in her shoulder/leg. So we decided not to get her. I don't mean to keep posting different horses but everything has fallen through lately. BUt this one should be a sure thing we put the deposit down and are picking him up shortly. 

THis is his Dam she is a TB. She hasnt done anything just was a broodmare basically. 
REDUCED AND FINANCING AVAILABLE! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

And his sire is Indian Artbeat a gorgeous appendix QH and Warmblood cross Heres his page On Eagle's Wings Equine Center - Indian Artbeat 

And heres "Arty"
Elegant Indian Artbeat Gelding | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Please tell me what you think.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

The dam looks really nice. And Arty is to. He has a funny looking neck but should grow out of that it looks like. Maybe sloped just a little but he still needs time to grow so you never now. Other then that i like him his dam and sire. There all three nice


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

He's Cute


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

BUmp anyone I would really like a detailed critique please


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

He's a pretty boy, but I really don't like his pasterns (fronts especially) they seem very long and sloped. He'll probably be a nice ride, but he'll have a greater chance of breaking down because of it. He also appears to be over at the knee.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

he's not bad looking but i agree with MN Tigerstripes. i don't like his pasterns on the front and his knees are a bit odd. granted he is only two right? so he could just be in a weird growth spurt or something but it would make me leery. of course, every horse has flaws so those might end up being nothing in the long run.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks I had noticed that about his knees but when I've looked at the sires other foals it looks likes something a lot of them had and grew out of. I guessing just a growth spurt. 

He's not quite two yet his birthday is 5/09


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm less concerned with his knees than his pasterns. They don't look like they'll hold up to hard work...


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah I see what your saying. He's really just going to be a pleasure horse so he's not going to be in hard training. 

Heres the video of him if that helps for critique purposes


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He is overall pleasant to look at. 

His front legs would be a deal breaker for me. His pasterns are very long and sloped. He also appears over in the knees. Like MN Tigerstripes said, he would probably be a comfortable ride, but will have a much greater chance of breaking down. I like the length of his neck, but wonder if he has vertebrae out. His head set is just odd. I dont care for the shape of his muzzle, I would definitely check his bite. 

All of that being said, he is still in the tall gangly colt stage and may grow out of most of that.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

he moves better in the video than i expected him too. if you think he's going to work for you and you're either not concerned or feel confident that you can deal with any subsequent issues stemming from his knees/pasterns/etc. then go for it!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Buckcherry said:


> Yeah I see what your saying. He's really just going to be a pleasure horse so he's not going to be in hard training.


Untrue. Doing pleasure properly can put a tremendous amount of strain on a horse. Unless you are talking about going out on the trails kind of pleasure.

He's got a nice looking frame but I would be leary of those front legs.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

He's going to be my moms horse and basically all she wants is a trail horse.. 
We will see what happens. 
I just figured out that those pictures are from when he was 1 year old and he's almost two now. I didn't notice his legs being like that when I went to see him. 
I will get some updated pictures of him Thanks for the advice though. 
His dad was 17hand so im hoping part of it is just an awkward growth spurt.


----------

